# any **** hunters?



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

love the pics, gotta love those blue dogs, what breeding are ur blue dogs, mine are hammer bred, will try to post some pics soon, any of u guys goin down to autumn oaks this year? im goin just not hunting anything, heading to the woods wednseday nite ill try to get some good pics that nite of the dogs treed!!


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

my blues have a little smokey river and kelly bragg breeding but it is quite a ways back. mainly i would consider them galvas bred dogs. my buddy, joe galvas, has been breeding these dogs for some time now. good hounds. 

i have always wanted to head down there, maybe one day. twinpine lets get some pics on here

later, dave


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

My bad I hunted with a Dave that lived by Lapeer a couple weeks ago. Thought you may be him.


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

here is just a pic i have, i just recently got a camera so tomorrow nite i will get some good shots of the dogs treeing, but here is one of some pups on a ****, not the greatest and i apoligize for that, but hope u enjoy!!

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/medium/scan000114.jpg

first time posting pics, if someone could help me with this would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

thank you walker!!


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

good lookin pups there. its ok walker there is a lot of daves out there. twinpine- oh no new camera you wont be able to stop taking pics of those dogs. you know when we got our camera i had more fun using the video recorder than the still pics. i got one vid clip of my pup playing with one of our big black rabbits in the yard. i am always afraid of taking it out in the woods though, swamps and cameras dont go together very well.

later, dave


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

runnin the dogs tonite, any one else gonna be out hunting? ill get some pics up tomorrow of tonites hunt.


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm beat tonight... went last night and they treed in the middle of the nastiest thicket I've come to know around these parts. Good thing is, its been dry ... but it was way to thick to get any pictures. Good luck tonight.


----------



## Line-Loc (Jan 26, 2004)

Dave

I think I've seen that dog box in the Ziller parking area......

Scott
GLE


----------



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)

twinpinekennels said:


> runnin the dogs tonite, any one else gonna be out hunting? ill get some pics up tomorrow of tonites hunt.


you had talked about a get together on the 23rd, any interest in that still


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Do any of you guys ever run in or near Monroe county?


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

im still game for a **** hunt on the 23, any more takers??, midwest, never have been to monroe county, about how far is that from lansing??


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

twinpinekennels said:


> im still game for a **** hunt on the 23, any more takers??, midwest, never have been to monroe county, about how far is that from lansing??


About 1.5 hrs drive. It's the next exit past Dundee off of 23.


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

line-loc, you got it buddy that is my truck. i am a loyal ziller employee. what do you do at GLE. i thought i have seen a dog box at GLE before.

later, dave


----------



## Line-Loc (Jan 26, 2004)

Dave

The next time your at GLE let me know......

We run Beagles.

Scott.


----------



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)

midwestfisherman said:


> Do any of you guys ever run in or near Monroe county?


i hunt down south of huron river drive once in a while


----------



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)

i have to get 15 posts than i can post some action pics


----------



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)




----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

nice pics, what breeding are ur walker dogs?


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

midwestfisherman said:


> About 1.5 hrs drive. It's the next exit past Dundee off of 23.


Hey midwest my boy and nephew run monroe county all the time we are n of maybee, due to some health issues they r currently ronning for me, if you want to go sometime let me know and i will set it up.


----------



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)

twinpinekennels said:


> nice pics, what breeding are ur walker dogs?


 
pretty heavy with the sackett jr. just bought a new pup that has a lot of russ bellars influence on the bottom. My dad is into the clover stuff so you can probally imagine our dogs dont look that similar


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Here's another heavy Sackett Jr. bred dog. ( 3 times in 3 generations )


----------



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)

nice looking dog


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

that is some nice breeding, i have heard good things about teh sackett and clover breeding, we will have to get together one nite soon and hunt. im still up for a m-s **** hunt


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

not a **** dog man myself, though i would be if i could stay up past ten at night....ain't old age a ...son of a gun?
i do have a nice squirrel dog , a rat terrier, and she will tree a **** real well. i usualy only take them if their clearly young as thats the best eating size.


twinpinekennels said:


> just curious as to whom runs **** hounds on the forum, i myself run blueticks and competition hunt them, any one around my area want to meet to hunt or if you would just like to go just let me know, its a good time and its very easy to get addicted to. thanks!!


----------



## shotgunner (Jan 15, 2003)

Nice pics, really enjoy looking at them. Hope to see more.

john warren, ***** go up fine in the a.m. Nice to hunt early starting an hour or two before daybreak. Least amount of people and traffic around. 

My English girls, Ruby and Rose.


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

those are some nice looking english dogs, just got back from autumn oaks down in indiana, we had a blast didnt hunt anything just went and hung out. real tempter to buy a pup though down there. how has the hunting been for every one?


----------



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)

twinpinekennels said:


> those are some nice looking english dogs, just got back from autumn oaks down in indiana, we had a blast didnt hunt anything just went and hung out. real tempter to buy a pup though down there. how has the hunting been for every one?


 
Some pretty big scores came out of AO, 1725, that is amazing


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

ya there is a lot of questioning over that score, but all in all i guess there were a lot of nice hounds out hunting, i regret not taking any my dogs just couldnt afford the gas to drive every were to hunt.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

micooner said:


> Hey midwest my boy and nephew run monroe county all the time we are n of maybee, due to some health issues they r currently ronning for me, if you want to go sometime let me know and i will set it up.


Sounds good, I'll keep it in mind. 

Does anyone know about Magnum Force Kennels. I'm just curious as I saw them on 23 the other day. They definitely had **** hounds of some sort.


----------



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)

twinpinekennels said:


> ya there is a lot of questioning over that score, but all in all i guess there were a lot of nice hounds out hunting, i regret not taking any my dogs just couldnt afford the gas to drive every were to hunt.


That female is a good dog, she is supposed to be be great lay up dog, so that score could happen with a cast full off me too dogs and timeouts. if you you had an independent dog in the cast that would be a tough score to get. I sure would like to have a dog like her though


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

ya i have heard she is a awesome dog, i have never hunted with her but i have heard the same thing. but u know how some **** hunters get at these competions, god forbid an actual good **** dog wins with out getting a bunch of crap from other hunters.


----------



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)

twinpinekennels said:


> ya i have heard she is a awesome dog, i have never hunted with her but i have heard the same thing. but u know how some **** hunters get at these competions, god forbid an actual good **** dog wins with out getting a bunch of crap from other hunters.


 
lots of jealousy with the internet coonhunters on the UKC board.


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

yes there is, so when we gonna get together and run dogs, im game any nite this week accept thursday,


----------



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)

twinpinekennels said:


> yes there is, so when we gonna get together and run dogs, im game any nite this week accept thursday,


 
what area do you hunt? i go up to fowlerville once in a while. I could come farther but it would be better on friday.


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

Im up for running my 14 month od. She needs to be ran with experianced dogs some more. Anyone hunt any private where we can shoot some out for the younger dogs sake?


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

i hunt around the lansing area, friday would work for me, i could even meet u some where and i could drive from there, hellbilly ur more then welcome to come along, we can a **** or two out for ur dog, what breed is ur dog? so if friday works just let me know


----------



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)

hellbilly said:


> Im up for running my 14 month od. She needs to be ran with experianced dogs some more. Anyone hunt any private where we can shoot some out for the younger dogs sake?


i hunt all around pinckney, what kind of dog


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

That was my first Autumn Oaks... and I marked it on the calender for next year. Had a great time, and seeen some friends and met some new folks.

We drove 2 1/2 hours to go hunting friday night!!... from the ohio line to the Illinois line. Was wierd enough having a leopard dog, plus we drew out with 3 english dogs. What are those odds?, first full cast I've been on w.o a walker dog.

Looks like rain the next few days... maybe things will cool down for this weekend.


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

ya thats why i didnt hunt down there couldnt afford the gas to drive out for a hunt, wish i would of known u were gonna be there we could met up. how did u leopard dog do down there? there werent that many in the hunt was there?


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

She is a redbone. Do you know anyone around this area? I am on patterson lk. rd right before it turnes to doyle so there is land all over by me. What do you hunt?


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

i hunt blueticks, no i dont know any one that way but i might be up for a trip over there some time


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

Anyone looking to start a young dog this fall? Ive got a 16 month old Id get rid of REAL cheap.


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

I am interested shawn


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

The leopard we hunted was the only GRNITECH.... lol, so we took GRNITECH of breed just by coming in with plus points. After you total up the gas it took us to go hunting that night, we broke even with the brand new dog box. 

Hope this rain stays light.... the **** oughta move REAL well this weekend.


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

how do you like the leopard CJ? I will have to hunt with you some time when your out in the area.


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

walker- if it was a blue dog u were wanting to get rid of i would definatly take u up on ur offer, im looking for a new pup right now. but i am not kennel blind and i am asuming its a walker, what breeding is the pup?


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

Heis doube clover bred with a shot of Harry and Hayes.

Hellbilly I sent you apm back.


----------



## warn (Aug 25, 2007)

walkercoonhunter said:


> Heis doube clover bred with a shot of Harry and Hayes.
> 
> Hellbilly I sent you apm back.


 

hey shawn, who is that young dogs mama? I might be able to move it for ya if they pedigree is what i think it isne_eye:


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

warn said:


> hey shawn, who is that young dogs mama? I might be able to move it for ya if they pedigree is what i think it isne_eye:


Its not a Ruby pup Mark. Its out of Haley the female of Joes that won Walker Days this year. She is out of the Mo X abby cross.


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

Hellbilly Im working on a ride. Just dont want you think Im ignoring you.


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

Anyone up for a hunt Saturday?


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

ill hunt saturday, im only about 20 min from mason. just let me know what time u r thinking


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a softball tournament that starts around 10am Im not 100% sure when it will be over but Im sure it will be before it gets dark enough to hunt. 

PM me your phone number and Ill give you a call when we get done.


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

walker-sent u a pm

any one hunting tonite? ill be runnin the hounds and i will not forget the camera this time, good luck to those who r runnin!!


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

I just checked the weather... and I'm putting my boots on right now. Going to rig up a couple, hopefully, and call it a night. SInce you mentioned it, I'll take the camera and post some pictures tomorrow afternoon. Good luck guys.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

The dogs get a break for a few days. I'm heading to bear camp friday. They'll get enough running next week to last them awhile ! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

Hey Dave,
Witch of Joes dog's is that male out of? Joe is my neighbor and I had one of the last Mudd pup's to hit the ground. I had a nice little female pup out of him, it was too bad for her it was when I got a split secound/third shift job so she didn't get to the woods much. 

Twinpines
I used to run blue dogs, they where mostly local breed hounds but they got the job done. They where mostly Jet5 and Hammer breed hounds with some Smokey river thrown in for fun. 

I went to my first night hunt in 6 years last Saturday night over to the Millington **** club. Went with the Nt. Ch cast, Watched a Black and Tan, English Blue Tick and a Walker try and figure out some old feeder tracks. Hit the woods about 10pm or so and the **** had been up and down and back up for quite some time it seemed by the way the hounds hunted. Willard Prays Black and Tan won the cast that night, the English was close but the owner treed him on a layup and the hound got down long enough to get a big Minus before he came back. All in All it was a lot of fun, almost makes me wish I had another hound to run but for now I will stick with the bird dogs. 

Who is this dog that scored a 1725? that must have been a first and first every drop with an adverage of about a 12 minute drop. That would be one fast little hound and the rest of the hounds would have had to me too her every drop. Now understand I'm not saying it cant be done but WOW 1725 now that is a big score.


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

well, Im back nice and early so I;ll post now.

I ain't gonna lie, they treed in some thick stuff and after walking in and out , and having to work in the morning, I wasn't makin' another drop .


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

fmann- what u think of will prays dogs? i recently just met him, i haulded a great big black and tan to autumn oaks for him, seemed to be a really nice guy and i have heard some good stuff aboout his dogs.

cj- love the pics, how does the riggin work for u with ****, i have never tried it for **** hunting. i was all set to go last nite and had a last minute change with my huntin buddy, macky manns, and i decided to just hang out with the wife last nite.


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

FMan the dog that scored 1725 is Big Mama from Ohio. She is TOUGH I have drawn her once and it wasnt pretty. She has done alot of winning this year, all she has to do is get a couple cast wins at the Zones this weekend and she has the Triple Crown won by a long shot! Ill bet she has as good of a chance to win the World hunt this year as anyone there. 

1725 isnt that hard to score in two hours of hunting with me tooers in Indiana were the **** trip over each other! lol 

Bob, good luck up there. I was hoping to be able to go with you guys this year but the job thing has me done in right now. hopefully next year Ill get to to tag along.

Matt I got your message. Ill call you as soon as we finish the tourny. Im game to go in the rain if it is a dang monsoon. Ive treed alot of **** in the rain.


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

im game no matter what shawn, i actually prefer to hunt in the rain always had better luck. ur right that big momma dog is an awesome dog i saw her at autumn oaks this year. id would say she has a good shot at the world.


----------



## gawelg (Mar 19, 2008)

CJ. Is the picture of the Leopard FLetcher? If it is I sold him to Pat

Gary


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

fmann- how do u like those hammer bred dogs, that dog in my avator is all hammer bred, he is out of the litter of hammer17 and a hammer 18 bitch.


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

just to let every one know i am drinking an ice cold coors light right now and am loving it. i promise i will drink a beer for every **** hunter on here tonite


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

Yes gary thats Fletch... Pat is in Alaska right now and I'm taking car of his critters and hunting fletch. Using him to train that b&t pup in the picture . and next spring we will have 2 female lep pups ready to start with him. The dog is a pure pleasure to hunt with, and still does a stand up job on the rig.


Twinpines.... rigging for **** is probably my favortie way to hunt. Only around here, theres prettty much nowhere that you can do it. I know a few guys in the northern that pretty much ONLY hunt from the rig. It's nice to start a young pup with a rig dog, because youre always dropping them on a fairly hot **** track.


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

Twinpines i am gettin into the coors light right now myself. I don't want to deal with this weather.


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

No kidding with the rain... I actually took my dog box out last night, for the first time in a couple months. I'm hanging up my light and boots until late next week it looks like.

Good luck to anyone that tries to brave the rain ....


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

cj. said:


> No kidding with the rain... I actually took my dog box out last night, for the first time in a couple months. I'm hanging up my light and boots until late next week it looks like.
> 
> Good luck to anyone that tries to brave the rain ....


Hoping to try our luck tomorrow night!! As long as its not a monsoon Im in! If its raining like it is here right now we ought to tree a couple dozen!


----------



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)

here is my dads new pup, 









and my new pup


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

cute pups there slick. My walker pup will be ready to be picked up next Monday.Cant wait!!!


----------



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)

hellbilly said:


> cute pups there slick. My walker pup will be ready to be picked up next Monday.Cant wait!!!


i was in a nighthunt last friday just around the corner from tha bar in hell


----------



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)

hellbilly, whats your new pup out of? the dark pup i bought off Larry Inman in tennessee, and my dads is from Joe newlin in Indiana. mine is out of witchdoctor and my dads is out of the Hitman dog I beleive


----------



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)

we need to get a hound/cur page on this forum


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

Fmann, so you know joe. my male is out of old fanny and lightning. i also have a female which is out of old fanny and big iron. man i wish i would have gotten to see his old mudd dog. i met joe after mudd was gone. i love joes blues they always impress me with their brains. are you his neighbor now or in his old house.

cj, i also love to rig. man it is the best. i always try to rig before i start doing any walking on the trails. it is hard to find good areas for it though. up north it is great cause so much public land with good road systems. i have the angled sides with the rigging holes it works great. awesome when all dogs in the box can smell it. i usually dont even stick a dog on top. 

nice lookin pups, slicktree

yep a hound/beagle/cur section would be great.

later, dave


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

went to a football game tonite and got drenched, i am looking forward to huntin tomorrow nite should be a good time, i agree with everyone we should have our own hound/cur/beagle page, i will be interested to see how many pages we get with this thread


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

twinpine, i figureed i would be the only **** hunter on here tonight. it is just about perfect time to hit the woods, aint it. i need to get off this damn puter and get out there. oh well worked too hard today...i also cant wait for tomorrow nite. 

later, dave


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

ya i should be out hunting but i got pretty well soaked at the game and just didnt feel like trompin through the woods tonite, and tomorrow i will be huntin with walker and am lookin forward to that will take some pics from that hunt.

slicktree- the only thing cuter then those pups u have is a blue pup lol.. just kidding those are some nice lookin pups u have there


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

Starting to be my favortie time of year to hunt.... and I've got to go to Vegas for work next week.. .... I'll be back in the game next weekend.

There's nothing worse than knowing the weather is SO perfect for huntin.... and not being able to go.


----------

